# Broadband Internet as a Visitante in Baja Sur / Puerto Vallarta



## Doomer (Dec 7, 2013)

Dear All,

This is my first post here! I am a Brazillian national living in San Francisco, CA and just got a remote work approved for 6 months. 

I am going to Mexico in 2 weeks! :whoo:

My plan is to rent an apartment. I will be on a Tourist visa (visitante) and my main concern right now is about Internet (my company's main concern too). At work I have to constantly upload large files (100mb+) and so those cellphone internet USB dongles will not work from my experience in Brazil with them. I need a real broadband (Cable or ADSL).

After spending a great deal of time researching, I think I uncovered all the options I have. 

What I can't find is what sort of documents I need to get the Internet, also if there is any minimum contacts, and how the performance actually is as I find mixed reviews about it.

I am working with 2 potential destinations right now. Los Cabos area (Either La Paz, Cabo San Lucas or San Jose) or Puerto Vallarta.

My understanding is that in Los Cabos there is only Telmex Infinitum, which on paper looks good enough.

Does anybody know if Infinitum asks for a contract (such as 1 year)? Are they ok with Visitante visa or would they require Residente Temporal/Permanente?
It is realiable right? Would it let me use my company's VoiP phone or do they block VoiP? I understand I can install this without a land line phone these days, but I am not sure how long it can take as I found reports ranging from a couple of days to several weeks.

In Puerto Vallarta, I may also have cable options, and could potentially get 2 services to assure no Downtime. But I also don't know if Cable requires contracts or a more long term Visa.

My decision process right now is if Infinitum will not work then basically the Los Cabos area is ruled out and I will move to Puerto Vallarta instead. But if Internet would be ok anywhere I go then I will decide based on other factors.

Thanks so much in advance for any light you can shed on these questions!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

As a tourist without a visa, I assume you will be renting, since you will have to leave Mexico every 180 days. As such, the phone and DSL will be in the landlords name and the level of service would have to be agreeable to him, etc. Cable, if not already installed, could probably be arranged in your own name.
If your company is transferring you to Mexico, they should be making arrangements for your Residente Temporal visa with permission to work in Mexico approved by INM. A Residente Permanente visa includes the right to work. Actually, a tourist cannot work legally in Mexico. So, if you plan to do that for up to 180 days, it is not something I would discuss; nor can we recommend doing so on this forum.


----------



## Doomer (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks so much for your time RVGRINGO.

You gave a great idea of looking for places that have internet already and maybe asking them to just upgrade it and share the cost. I will research this.

Regarding the VIsa/Work. This is a one time thing. I need to leave this area for personal reasons for 6 months and they were kind enough to accommodate me. I already have a work start date back in San Francisco in June so I will not stay longer than 180 days in Mex (probably less). Moreover, they are not transferring me. I do reporting/analysis for the company in US only (they are not an international business) and I will keep working in the US but remotely. This is truly only temporary, I will keep all my ties and bank accounts here. So I am not worried about the visa or what will happen after 6 months.

From your answer I infer that the internet should be good to use VoiP right? As I read the Infinitum contract I found some lines mentioning VoiP would not work, which is odd and I think it may not be enforced.

Best,


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I assume he is working online for a company in the US ... which many people do. The where you work issue and permits in Mexico is certainly worth a conversation. Many opinions and many solutions. In my opinion you are only working in the US and are basically on vacation.

If a contract is needed it may depend on your landlord. He may setup a one year rental contract even if you even if you have to return to the border every 180 days. A one year rental contract *MAY* be enough for a Telmex or Cable contract to OK you. Contract plus passport may be enough. Maybe a shared Internet via WiFi with landlord but may not be as independent as you want

Lots of maybe's to figure out ahead of time .... but?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I've used VoIP on Telmex and even on Telcel (CEL) with almost no problems. Telcel less dependable by some

No limits on size on Telmex or Cable


----------



## Doomer (Dec 7, 2013)

sparks said:


> I assume he is working online for a company in the US ... which many people do. The where you work issue and permits in Mexico is certainly worth a conversation. Many opinions and many solutions. In my opinion you are only working in the US and are basically on vacation.
> 
> If a contract is needed it may depend on your landlord. He may setup a one year rental contract even if you even if you have to return to the border every 180 days. A one year rental contract *MAY* be enough for a Telmex or Cable contract to OK you. Contract plus passport may be enough. Maybe a shared Internet via WiFi with landlord but may not be as independent as you want
> 
> Lots of maybe's to figure out ahead of time .... but?


Thanks so much for your answers Sparks. I could definitely say I am on "vacation" as I will be working online and only part-time. I don't see why my situation would be any different from people that go to a Resort and spend a couple of hours doing stock trades on their laptop by the pool.

So from what I am getting here, I will probably not be able to get a internet service on my own and will most likely need help from the landlord. This helps a lot since I can limit my search to places that will fit the bill.

This will not be a factor to decide between Los Cabos / PV, and hence I am now trying to decide based on other important factors for me:

1) Lifestyle I can afford for the same amount of money in Cabo San Lucas x San Jose del Cabo x Puerto Vallarta. From my current effort spent my feeling is PV > SJD > Cabo San Lucas in terms of what the same amount of money can buy (rent a nice 2bdr by the beach, dining out, cabs to/from places, etc)

2) Weather: From Christmas to June, is it warm enough to enjoy the beach and swim in it? Pool? I know PV is warmer than SJD which is warmer than Cabo San Lucas. But is Cabo San Lucas warm enough or not?

Thanks all,


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You will be OK in most coastal places on the mainland until June; but then, you will want to escape the heat and humidity.
We have Telmex DSL Basico and use Skype very effectively. Neighbors have Vonage and use it regularly. However, service availability can be a block by block thing, so do check before renting. Quality depends upon how well the wires are twisted togehter between you and the source. Seldom are they soldered or nutted with wire nuts. The provider will not check the wiring inside your home; that is the owners responsibility.
Buena suerte.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Another point you might want to be aware of is that most internet connections are very asymmetrical. They are much faster at downloads than at uploads. For example, I have an upload speed of about 0.7 Mbps while my download speed is around 25 Mbps. You mention needing to upload lots of files in your initial post, so this might be an issue. To get a symmetric connection that had a fast upload speed, you would have to pay for an enhanced connection that might not be available in a rental situation.


----------



## Belizegirl (Oct 21, 2010)

You can get Internet sercvices in your own name with just having a tourist card. You just need to bring your passport and a copy of a utility bill in order to set up an account. However, the service providers generally require a one year contract. A problem may be that it can take several weeks to have the Internet installed. There are many places though where Internet/cable is included in the rent and already installed.


----------



## Doomer (Dec 7, 2013)

Wow, great responses!

Thanks a lot All!!

I have decided to go to Puerto Vallarta and look to rent a place that has internet already, and take it from there. What an adventure!

Great Holidays to you All!


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

When you get to PV checkout many of the expat meetups. You can discover them on TripAdvisor.


----------

